# Honey needs a home



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful girl. Bumping for Honey.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for helping out at your local humane society. I'm sure there is an unlimited supply of animals needing help. Honey looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sowilu*

Sowilu

Honey is gorgeous. 

She looks a little bit like Roxie the female that was posted here in Lost and Found-missing since Oct. 2009.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

I looked back at the thread and she does resemble her a lot...


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump for Honey


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump for Honey


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Darlene, Roxie's owner, was calling the shelter a few days ago to check and see if this might be Roxie-she hasn't gotten back to me.
Will email her again!
Honey is ADORABLE!! BE SURE you have emld. all of the NC Golden Ret. Rescues for her.

www.grca-nrc.org


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She really does look like Roxy. It would be amazing if it was her and she gets back to her family here in Jacksonville.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

I read your thread Karen an called the person that has her. She was checked for a microchipped but none was found. I think they have already contacted the Golden Rescues but I will double check.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Yes, doublecheck and make sure she has contacted all the NC GOlden Ret. Rescues and might be an idea to also contact the SC Golden REscues.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I know Honey has been check ed for a microchip, however the picutre is just making me second guess it. She looks way to much like roxie to just ignore it. I'm sorry, but theres somethign about it.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

An email has been sent with a picture and phone numbers, we just have to wait and see if its her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tessalover said:


> I know Honey has been check ed for a microchip, however the picutre is just making me second guess it. She looks way to much like roxie to just ignore it. I'm sorry, but theres somethign about it.


Sometimes chips migrate to other locations, or the scanner used doesn't read that particular chip. It could still be her.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Agreed*

I COMPLETELY AGREE with both of you, but now it's up to Darlene her Mom to pursue this. I am going to send Darlene another message!!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Sometimes chips migrate to other locations, or the scanner used doesn't read that particular chip. It could still be her.


I don't know anything about microchips, so I was really hesitate to say that it looks alot like Roxie. But now that I know this is posibley I feel even more confidnet it might be Roxie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply from darlene*

RAQUEL: Thanks for all your Hard Work.
Darlene said she is going to email you-she is convinced that Honey is NOT Roxie.

Please be sure to contact all of the NC Golden Ret. Rescues for Honey!!

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## goldielocks (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump for honey.....she is a beauty!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> RAQUEL: Thanks for all your Hard Work.
> Darlene said she is going to email you-she is convinced that Honey is NOT Roxie.
> 
> Please be sure to contact all of the NC Golden Ret. Rescues for Honey!!
> ...


 
Ok thank you! 

She is safe now but I forwarded Teri the link to the GR rescues.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

So Darlene just called me and she is sure that Honey is not Roxie. She also wants to thank everyone for helping her in the search for Roxie and she has high hopes that she will be found. Thank you all so much for the support she says she really appreciates what everyone is doing for her. 

Now we need to find a good home for this sweet girl, anyone?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel

*Do you have more info on Honey?
Spayed?
Microchipped?
How does she get along with dogs, cats, kids?
How old?
Name and phone number of person to contact to ask questions about Honey.


People will want to know these questions before they consider her..*


*In addition, email Honey's pic and all this info to all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in N.C.*
Cape Fear "Cape Fear Golden" [email protected]
Charlotte Charlotte Golden Ret. Rescue-NC [email protected]
Triad "TRIAD-Golden Ret. Rescue N.C. [email protected]
Neuse River "Neuse River-NC-Golden Ret. Rescue [email protected]

*and if no response from them email the SC Golden Ret. Rescues, too.*


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Raquel
> 
> Do you have more info on Honey? All I know is that she is a sweet girl and she was with AC for 6 months before being brought to us. She was so layed back and calm we were shocked to hear she was with AC so long and didn't have any signs of cage aggression or hyper.
> Spayed? I don't think she is yet but will be before being placed
> ...


I have emailed Teri the link to the GR rescues so I'm hoping she has already contacted some of them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel

Good job. Check with Teri and see if she has contacted the GOlden Ret. Rescues and if not you can send all of Honey's info, pic and Teri's info to all of them. I think Honey is a beauty and I think one of them would take her and find her a home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honey*

Raquel

Did Honey get adopted?

If not a lady just posted topic: Where are all the Goldens.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=78520
Her Friend in NC is looking for a Golden.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Great news! I just came from the vet from taking my foster pups to get their booster shots and the vet just told me that Honey has been adopted by a family memeber. They haven't come to get her yet because they are on vacation to Florida but they will be back shortly so this is a happy ending


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honey*

That sounds like wonderful news!

Let us know when Honey goes to her new home!!


----------

